# Húrin's Ordeal



## Maedhros (Aug 21, 2002)

Húrin is regarded as the mightiest warrior to ever lived.


> Last of all Húrin stood alone. Then he cast aside his shield, and wielded an axe two-handed; and it is sung that the axe smoked in the black blood of the troll-guard of Gothmog until it withered, and each time that he slew Húrin cried: 'Aurë entuluva! Day shall come again!' Seventy times he uttered that cry; but they took him at last alive, by the command of Morgoth, for the Orcs grappled him with their hands, which clung to him still though he hewed off their arms; and ever their numbers were renewed, until at last he fell buried beneath them. Then Gothmog bound him and dragged him to Angband with mockery.


Before he left for the Nirnaeth Arnoediad: 


> Then Morwen bade farewell to Húrin without tears; and she said: "I will guard what you leave in my keeping, both what is and what shall be."





> And Húrin answered her: "Farewell, Lady of Dor-lómin; we ride now with greater hope than ever we have known before. Let us think that at this midwinter the feast shall be merrier than in all our years yet, with a fearless spring to follow after!" Then he lifted Túrin to his shoulder, and cried to his men: "Let the heir of the House of Hador see the light of your swords' And the sun glittered on fifty blades as they leaped forth, an(fl the court rang with the battle-cry of the Edain of the North: Lacho calad! Drego morn! Flame Light! Flee Night!


Húrin defied the greatest being in the entire world: 


> Húrin was brought before Morgoth, for Morgoth knew by his arts and his spies that Húrin had the friendship of the King of Gondolin; and he sought to daunt him with his eyes. But Húrin could not yet be daunted, and be defied Morgoth. Therefore Morgoth had him chained and set in slow torment; but after a while he came to him, and offered him his choice to go free whither he would, or to receive power and rank as the greatest of Morgoth's captains, if he would but reveal where Turgon had his stronghold, and aught else that he knew of the King's counsels. But Húrin the Steadfast mocked him saying: "Blind you are Morgoth Bauglir, and blind shall ever be, seeing only the dark. You know not what rules the hearts of Men, and if you knew you could not give it. But a fool is he who accepts what Morgoth offers. You will take first the price and then withhold the promise; and I should get only death, if I told you what you ask."





> This last then I will say to you, thrall Morgoth," said Húrin, "and it comes not from the lore of the Eldar, but is put into my heart in this hour. You are not the Lord of Men, and shall not be, though all Arda and Menel fall in your dominion. Beyond the Circles of the World you shall not pursue those who refuse you."


Húrin was later released by Morgoth:


> When therefore he judged the time to be ripe, he released Húrin from his bondage, bidding him go whither he would; and he feigned that in this he was moved by pity as for an enemy utterly defeated. But he lied, for his purpose was that Húrin should still further his hatred for Elves and Men, ere he died.


In the end, he was reconciled with his wife:


> But Húrin did not look at the stone, for he knew what was written there; and his eyes had seen that he was not alone. Sitting in the shadow of the stone there was a woman, bent over her knees; and as Húrin stood there silent she cast back her tattered hood and lifted her face. Grey she was and old, but suddenly her eyes looked into his, and he knew her; for though they were wild and full of fear, that light still gleamed in them that long ago had earned for her the name Eledhwen, proudest and most beautiful of mortal women in the days of old.





> But Húrin did not answer, and they sat beside the stone, and did not speak again; and when the sun went down Morwen sighed and clasped his hand, and was still; and Húrin knew that she had died. He looked down at her in the twilight and it seemed to him that the lines of grief and cruel hardship were smoothed away. 'She was not conquered,' he said; and he closed her eyes, and sat unmoving beside her as the night drew down. The waters of Cabed Naeramarth roared on, but he heard no sound, and he saw nothing, and felt nothing, for his heart was stone within him. But there came a chill wind that drove sharp rain into his face; and he was roused, and anger rose in him like smoke, mastering reason, so that all his desire was to seek vengeance for his wrongs and for the wrongs of his kin, accusing in his anguish all those who ever had dealings with them. Then he rose up, and he made a grave for Morwen above Cabed Naeramarth on the west side of the stone; and upon it he cut these words: Here lies also Morwen Eledhwen.


In the end, with all that happened to him,
*Was he conquered by Morgoth or not? *


----------



## Hama (Aug 22, 2002)

Hurin was used by Morgoth because of his genuine steadfastness and the fact that he would never submit to Morgoth. Had Hurin quailed in front of the Dark Lord, it would have been to the latter's ultimate disadvantage. Because of Hurin, the destruction of Gondolin was ultimately achieved.


----------



## Ponte (Aug 22, 2002)

Wasn't it mostly Maeglins fault?


----------



## Niniel (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, but also because Húrin almost showed Morgoth where Gondolin was. But that was not Húrin's intention; he defied Morgoth all his life and so did not submit to him. But Morgoth used him all the same, even though Húrin did not know it.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

Hurin defied Morgoth for many years, however he was forced to watch the events of the years through the eyes of Morgoth wherby all is twisted and that which is good is hidden. Therefore though he did not yirld to Morgoth he was filled with despair and grief. When he was released he knew that it was not due to Morgoth taking pity on his broken house as Morgoth feigned because Morgoth does not know pity. However he took his freedom and travelled far before he realised that Morgoth had released him for higher purposes besides furthering his own malice and hatred upon the house of Hador.



> And hearing the words of Melian Hurin stood moveless, and he gazed long into the eyes of the queen; and there in Menegroth, defended still by the Girdle of Melian from the darkness of the enemy, he read the truth of all that was done, and tasted at last the fullness of woe that was measured for him by Morgoth Bauglir.



Hurin was not conquered but he was using unwittingly and he caused great evil with his freedom.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 24, 2002)

> Hurin defied Morgoth for many years, however he was forced to watch the events of the years through the eyes of Morgoth wherby all is twisted and that which is good is hidden.



I always wondered how Sauron was able to effectively manage this?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 1, 2002)

> I always wondered how Sauron was able to effectively manage this?


Can you explain this??????????


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 2, 2002)

> .....and he was roused, and anger rose in him like smoke, mastering reason, so that all his desire was to seek vengeance for his wrongs and for the wrongs of his kin, accusing in his anguish all those who ever had dealings with them.



On one hand it is widely considered (especially based on some of the basic principles of Christian religion) that anger and desire for vengance is a sin and therefore, it might be assumed that after all Hurin was to some extent conquered by Morgoth, for his soul was eventually corrupted by hatred and lust for vengance. 

The same storm of anger felt Turin, didn't he. Not once. But finally, when he was able to fully understand the curse over his life he found strength to kill his body in hope to probably save his soul. His sister found the same strength. 
Did Hurin - their father search for the same salvation? It may sound cruel, I guess, but perhaps if he did, he after all won the battle with Morgoth. For Morgoth was after Hurin's soul.

Tha's what I think.
Lhun


----------



## Elu Thingol (Sep 3, 2002)

A friend of mine has been wondering that if Morgoth could curse Hurin and cause so much havoc then why doesn't he just curse all of his most important enemies?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 3, 2002)

Morgoth's 'curse' was more of a prediction, where he knew that evil would befall the House of Hurin, and so he masked all the good that arose among them them with his lies. It was aided by him instilling particular hatred to the Children of Hurin in his minions; look at what Glaurung did to Turin. Turin was warned by his friend that if he did not rescue Finduilas then bad things would happened, and Glaurung made him leave Finduilas for years during which time she was killed.

And to a certain extent he did curse all his other enemies; were not the lies that he sowed amongst his foes, and the actions of his dread servants a curse to all that opposed him?

We are led to assume that Morgoth kind of cast a spell of the House of Hurin, so as to bring bad luck almost, whereas he achieved the fulfilment of his curse with much more cunning methods.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Yes, but also because Húrin almost showed Morgoth where Gondolin was. But that was not Húrin's intention; he defied Morgoth all his life and so did not submit to him. But Morgoth used him all the same, even though Húrin did not know it. *



Right on.


----------

